# NFS Carbon für 90 EUR wtf???



## Crysisheld (5. Januar 2015)

*NFS Carbon für 90 EUR wtf???*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was für Auktionen es auf Ebay gibt... 


[PS3] Playstation 3 - Need for Speed Carbon; denn günstig kann Jeder!!! | eBay


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn er einen bekloppten findet, der das imho bescheidenste NFS von damals heute zu dem Preis kauft hat er Glück gehabt.  Jedenfalls scheint das ganze Klicks zu generieren. Aber Carbon würde ich nicht mal für 5 EUR im Sale holen. Geschenkt wäre es mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2015)

Hmm.. hab hier noch ein original verschweisstes F1 2000 von EA-Sports für den PC.
Für 150.- würd ichs hergeben.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn er einen bekloppten findet, der das imho bescheidenste NFS von damals heute zu dem Preis kauft hat er Glück gehabt.  Jedenfalls scheint das ganze Klicks zu generieren. Aber Carbon würde ich nicht mal für 5 EUR im Sale holen. Geschenkt wäre es mir noch zu teuer.



Also Carbon finde ich zwar besser als Most Wanted, weil mir einfach damals in Most Wanted diess Herbstsetting nicht gefallen hat, aber ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht  Obwohl er im Grunde nur das macht, was jeder sonst versteckt versucht. Das meiste zu verdienen...


----------

